# Another Leo ID Please



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Possible parents, if it helps ID the morph:..

(Male)Nova x (Females) Macksnow, Supersnow, Hypo Enigma, Blizzard, Macksnow Talbino, Eclipse, Normal.

With some going bad & them getting mixed up, some have been binned, so it might not be from certain ones above.

Sorry for the poor quality it's the best I can do with my crappy camera phone.










Couldn't get an eye shot of this one, wouldn't keep still & the zoom is poor, keeps going blurry..









This ones eyes are red..









The last one baffles me, as the only Raptor female I had, the 2 eggs that were laid, were dud, so they were binned. If the parents had any hets, they're unknown to me.

: victory:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`d guess at 

1) mack snow albino mom ? - baby is tremper and the striping coming from the raptor bit from dad?

2) hypo enigma mom ?

3) eclipse mom ?


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`d guess at
> 
> 1) mack snow albino mom ? - baby is tremper and the striping coming from the raptor bit from dad?
> 
> ...


Cool beans, so the second one will be a Hypo Enigma HET Talbino, Eclipse.

What's the morph of the last one then? I wouldn't have thought Eclipse mum, from the red eyes, I'd of thought Dreamsickle/Nova?


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i wouldnt know, sorry, i dont do enigmas!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Is this ones eye eclipse ?.

If so this is a Talbino eclipse patternless-AKA-Snow ember, Could even be plus Enigma ?.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino snow reverse striped










Hypo enigma.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Cheers Gazz, from the looks of it in person, they're fully red the eyes. Photo though if it helps, I need to invest in a good camera lol..


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Demon9374 said:


> Cheers Gazz, from the looks of it in person, they're fully red the eyes. Photo though if it helps, I need to invest in a good camera lol..
> 
> image


IMO looks like a Talbino eclipse snow patternless-AKA-Snow Ember from what i know of the first and only at presant. So your Nova is HET Patternless. And you either have a Super snow HET Talbino,Patternless,Eclipse. Or Snow HET Talbino,Patternless,Eclipse. Or Talbino snow HET Patternless,Eclipse.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

:O

Just sold that Nova aswell haha 

Females were sold a while back, just got these hatchlings now. I hope he/she grows well then, might know for sure when it's older & abit more developed. Eats, but abit on the slow side compared to the others at growth.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Bump!

Btw the eyes are red, in the picture you can see white specals, I thought it was abit of 'crap' on his/her eyes, but it's not, if that means anything towards his/her morph?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Demon9374 said:


> Bump!
> 
> Btw the eyes are red, in the picture you can see white specals, I thought it was abit of 'crap' on his/her eyes, but it's not, if that means anything towards his/her morph?


Your just seeing bits of the iris pattern: victory:.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Cool beans, cheers Gazz.

Btw, when you said first and only at present.. Is that this season, UK or in the world?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Demon9374 said:


> Cool beans, cheers Gazz.
> 
> Btw, when you said first and only at present.. Is that this season, UK or in the world?


As far as i'm aware the world.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

gazz said:


> As far as i'm aware the world.


:eek4: Cool! :lol2:


----------

